# Selling Snow White Shrimp (Taiwan Hybrids)



## Dincho (30 Oct 2011)

We are due to move house in 3 weeks and i have to dramatically size down my shrimp collection for a while. I have about 10 -15 Snow white taiwan hybrids i need to sell, also 5 tigers, 5 sakura, 10 yellow fire, 10 cherries, 5 SSS grade CRS and a group of about 10-20 CRS/CBS taiwan hybrids (mixed grades)

Collection from Dorset is prefered but i can post. All the groups above are perfect starting groups, each shrimp are from different lines. PM me if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## Alastair (30 Oct 2011)

Pm'd


----------



## Dincho (30 Oct 2011)

Cherries and Tigers are sold.


----------



## basil (31 Oct 2011)

pm sir, regarding the yellows...


----------



## Dincho (31 Oct 2011)

Yellows are now sold also.


----------



## daniel19831123 (1 Nov 2011)

What do you mean taiwan hybrids? Taiwan hybrids normally refer to King Kong, blue boltz or wine red sp. Are those what you meant?


----------



## Dincho (1 Nov 2011)

Taiwans are like you said, King King, Red Ruby etc. Taiwans do not breed true though and about 60-80% of the babies come out looking like CRS/CBS(Taiwan Hybrids) These shrimp carry the Taiwan gene and breeding them with eachother give you a 25% chance of having Taiwan Bee offspring. I get mainly King Kong and Pandas out of them but they have thrown out the odd blue bolt and red ruby.


----------



## hotweldfire (1 Nov 2011)

Mate, I am very tempted by your CRS and hybrids but have an issue of principle that means I don't feel that I can buy them. You shouldn't be selling on this forum until you have managed 25 (or it might be 20, never sure) posts and can therefore access the for sale sub-forum. 

There is a good reason for this rule. It means that people don't just use the forum for flogging stuff without contributing to it otherwise. It also stops scam artists using the forum.

Now I am not for one minute suggesting you are either of these. I'm sure you and your shrimp are completely kosher (you have been a member for longer than me). In addition you may not be aware of these rules (a mod should have come in on this by now). But if we don't abide by these rules the whole system will collapse. 

If you post this in the for sale forum and include some pics I'd be interested (assuming I can afford them  ). Sorry if I'm being officious or have got things fundamentally wrong.


----------



## madlan (12 Nov 2011)

I've had shrimp from this chap in the past, he really knows his stuff and has some of the best shrimp on the UK.


----------



## hotweldfire (13 Nov 2011)

Fair enough, I don't doubt you and am keen to buy myself. But the principle still stands doesn't it? 

Alternatively should perhaps the forum rules be changed so that you either have to have 25 posts or have been registered for a minimum period of time to sell stuff? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## basil (13 Nov 2011)

Got my Fire Yellows from Dincho - very chuffed with em and he knows his stuff. Thanks again......so tempted with the last few crs.......


----------



## hotweldfire (14 Nov 2011)

Right. I'll shut up then. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## basil (14 Nov 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Right. I'll shut up then.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk



LOL, wasn't sent in response to your posts sorry   But credit where it's due.........ferkin good shrimp!


----------



## madlan (16 Nov 2011)

I thought the same mate but let it slip due to how long he's been registered, I think both points would be valid, 25+ posts or registered for X no of months. (Some people are just shy)


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

Sorry, i missed all this.

Didn't mean to offend anyone by advertising, i'll give myself a smack on the bum. I have been a member for a while but did not really get involved, i was like the neighbour that sneaks round the curtain but does nothing 

Thanks for praising the shrimp, just pleased your happy with them. Once i have moved and got my new tanks set up i will be coming to you to buy shrimp, i need to fill all my tanks somehow


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Nov 2011)

Fair play mate. I think you just went over the magic 25 post mark


----------



## Dincho (19 Nov 2011)

Looks like i'm in the clear then


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Nov 2011)

Only if you put a post up in the for sale forum with some photos   

You got any of the hybrids left?


----------



## Dincho (29 Nov 2011)

Sorry, all gone


----------



## basil (29 Nov 2011)

Dincho said:
			
		

> Sorry, all gone



2 of the yellows nicely saddled already, so give me a shout when you have moved and are ready to start up again. Hopefully have some offspring..!


----------

